# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of June 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Whoever completes the task gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the task have the right to add this GIF to their signatures when this month has ended.

Task for this month:

Ask a Dream Character; "Who Am I?"

Be sure to come back here and report what happened.

----------


## Hate

Yay Seeker!

That's propably the best lucid task idea ever.  ::goodjob2::  I'll definitely give it a go the next time I get lucid.

----------


## Barbizzle

Oh yes htis osunds easy to do  :smiley:  hehe I cnat wait.

----------


## Alex D

Just to clarify, does the DC have to be human, for example, could we ask the moon or a tree? You could get some really interesting answers that way.

----------


## nesgirl119

What do you mean by that? Like I should ask the DC that, & just have them say my name & that I am a Video Game Expert....or something more?

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *What do you mean by that? Like I should ask the DC that, & just have them say my name & that I am a Video Game Expert....or something more?*



Just ask them "Who Am I?"  Those three words only.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> Just ask them \"Who Am I?\"  Those three words only.*



That's it? That is easy enough for me....b/c I did that alot when I was little, & I asked them who I was in a RPG...  ::lol:: 

Does it count if you did that early this morning?

----------


## Kastro187420

This will be my first Task that i have done, sounds easy enough, i'll give it a go and see what happens.

----------


## existenceisadream

I normally ask DC who they are and they tell me there name and other stuff.  I never really thought about asking a DC who I am but sounds interesting so I'll try to remember to do it.  I'm working on my own experiments right now while lucid but I'll try to remember to throw that question in somewhere.

----------


## Placebo

Sounds good  :wink2: 
I like these brain picking LD ideas ... hehe..

----------


## Clairity

Success (and I wasn't even trying)!  :smiley:  

This LD caught me by surprise as I hadn't even thought about LDing when I went to bed last night.

I "sensed" that something was different and decided to do a reality check.  I decided not to do the nose pinch as I was too tired and thought it was too much effort to pinch my nose.   I then decided to look at my watch which meant raising my watch to my eyes and then finding the little knob on the side in the dark with my other hand, pressing it and then waiting for the light to come on so I could read the time (oh yeah.. this was MUCH less effort).  ::hrm::  

I kept pushing on my watch and it wouldn't light up which meant I was dreaming!  The quality of the lucid was pretty crappy.. it wasn't very bright nor vivid.. but an LD is an LD is an LD.

I remember the lucid task for the month and I find myself in a neighborhood (I'm sensing a recurring LD theme here) and I see people (DCs) walking on sidewalks on both sides of the street.

I *walk* up to one and ask "Who am I?"   He looks blankly at me and keeps walking.  

I *jog* to the next one and he doesn't answer me either and keeps walking.   WTF  ::wtf::  !!    Any other time, my DCs talk to me with no problem!!  

I *run* to another.. same response.  By now, I'm probably looking pretty pathetic!     ::help::  

I *race* to the next DC and ask "Who am I??".  He looks me right in my face and says "Who do you think you are?" 

 ::huh2::   Ok.. I wasn't expecting that.. and as I stand there looking stupid, he too walks away.

I can't remember what happened after that as I slid into some non-consequential non-lucid dream about being at an outside party, a devastating storm hitting, losing radio contact with a boat and everyone dying.  :tongue2:  

You know.. now that I write this, my LD reminded me of a video game!  You know where you're the hero/main character and, when you run up to game characters and get in front of them, they are *supposed* to tell you clues about the game. Well I sure wouldn't have gotten past Level 1!!   ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

And I just did it 3x! One early yesterday morning, one in the late yesterday afternoon, & one last night! To see for yourself: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=174583#174583. The Dreamin' of Gamin' goal though is to beat my record & do this 5x!!

----------


## splash

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=174645#174645
i completed the task also.   :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=174645#174645
> i completed the task also. *



Congrats! I knew you had it in you!!  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

Splash??  So come on, give us some details.  What did your dream character tell you?  what did he do?

That is what makes this fun, sharing the experience with everyone else  ::D:

----------


## luckegrlGC

Hey, my comouter just started working. Seeing this, i remember, i did this a while ago.
Then i went on to ask the others, where am i, how'd i get here, and if they had a clue why i was there. It was, in fact, the beggining of my new chain of lucids, whihc began sometime in mid january.
I wasn't me, because i never am me in my dreams. I'm always someone else. but they said, they didn't know either. But if i was going to the human world, i should have used a better disguise. Turns out, i was a demon and in all my lucids, i have been since. And it all looks like an anime, and goes in a row telling a story. Why live one boring life when you can have two interesting intertwined ones? At least, that's the way i look at it!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Splash??  So come on, give us some details.  What did your dream character tell you?  what did he do?
> 
> That is what makes this fun, sharing the experience with everyone else*



Look in her DJ.....I was lucky to get her to post in here! The link is in her post! Aren't you just happy for her..
BTW, she gave me details b/c I was right next to her. She told me that she told inuyasha that, & a few other characters she asked that, too!

----------


## YULAW

I presented this question to a DC about 3yrs ago and haven't done it since. 

I was in my old neighborhood where I grew up and no one looked familiar but for some reason everyone that was in my view of focuse I felt like I knew them. So I asked who was I guess a friend in my dream named Amber? But I didn't ask her who am I? I asked her does she know who I am? and She said. "WHY? WHY?" very Loud and started crying saying that she didn't want to Die. I asked her what does she mean? She said If I tell you that then Im going to Die! I asked how do you know? And she ran away, crying and ran into her house I flew behind her and when she closed the door I ran into it because for some odd reason I couldn't  stop I was trying to stop and I heard this screeeching noise Like a car? which was hilarious to me once I had awaken. I willed the door open and the door was hot. I could feel like heat on my hands and I wasn't touching the door. and when the door opened  she was in a blaze of fire saying I told you I was going to DIE! Look what you have done to me! and started running toward me screaming like Aaahhhhhhhhh!!!! and she was reaching out to grab me and I woke myself up. As I sat up and pondered on that dream I realized that earlier that afternoon I was playing GTA
and I was using the Blow Torch to set people on fire in the game.. I guess that lingered over to my dream. Well I haven't done that since...

----------


## ravenqueen

Wow I did this task and I'm not sure I'm done. I'm married and now feeling a little uneasy. I went into LD asking this question and I saw an ex from when I was 16. I was so in love with him in my dream. I in truth dumped him like a  piece of poop. He was the first time 
i ever felt love. I'm married now and in this task it is making me wonder what love is. And I am so confused how I can feel love for someone else from 11 years ago. At that it is an "in love " feeling. Grr.. what has this task done to me.

----------


## Ales

Hey!

Managed to remember the task this morning...

I found this girl in my dreams. I asked her if  she could tell me something... She said she couldn' t . I asked again - same reply. Then I asked her really nice as I sat beside her on the bench and looked in her eyes: " Who am I?". And she replies " You are a workers' leader". I said: " But  I don't have any communication skills?" She raplied : "Yes you do...". Then I woke up...

Well, I don't exactly know what it means, but I guess I accomplished  the task...  :smiley: 

ALES

----------


## Seeker

OK, I guess I am giving credit for completing this task in the past and will continue to do so.  Only condition is you must share your experience.  No credit for the "Oh yeah, I did that one time" posts  :smiley: 

This is freaky stuff, it is amazing how DCs act when you confront them with such a simple, but direct question.  Please tell your DV friends to check out this topic and give it a try.  This have been a very successful task considering it's only been published 2 days now!

----------


## Merck

It seems like most people would have to beat a decent answer out of the dream characters.  Like they just give you these really vague answers or no answer at all.  I guess since they are part of your subconscious they don't know any more that the you do.

----------


## Gothlark

I tried this out last night, and the DC responded with something to the effect of, "You are life, you are the hominid, you are modern man, and you are far more.  You are beyond it and yet a part of it.  You aren't so much man as you are Aesir." Seems like an interesting response to me.  :smiley:

----------


## dreamtamer007

Well Thanks for the easy task. Now if I can just have a LD.  ::arrow:: 


quote="Clairity"]Success (and I wasn't even trying)!  :smiley:  
I *race* to the next DC and ask "Who am I??".  He looks me right in my face and says "Who do you think you are?" 
[/quote

P.S. That sounds like a wise DC Clairity

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by dreamtamer007_
> *That sounds like a wise DC Clairity*



True.. considering who I am can vary depending upon who you ask.. i.e., wife, mother, friend, daughter, etc.,     ::wink::

----------


## TygrHawk

YAY!   I finally did one!

I was in a crowd a people milling about outside -- the scene was rather bizarre, with trucks flying in to some sort of platform, maybe on helicopters, and some of them bursting into flames -- but there seemed to be no panic.

The first couple of people I tried to talk to wanted nothing to do with me.  Then I saw my father.  I asked him "Who am I?"  I fully expected him to say "You're my son", but instead he replied, "You are who you always were."

I decided to try one more person, so I went up to an older woman whom I didn't know, and asked her "Who am I?"  Her response was "You're a red little blue-green fish!"    ::shock::

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, Splash & I did it about 5x! 
So, can any of you do the task 5x?! It would be so cool to see a broken record on my website!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

Congrats TygrHawk!!





> _Originally posted by TygrHawk+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TygrHawk)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The first couple of people I tried to talk to wanted nothing to do with me.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



I love this answer!   ::D:  





> _Originally posted by TygrHawk_
> *I decided to try one more person, so I went up to an older woman whom I didn't know, and asked her \"Who am I?\"  Her response was \"You're a red little blue-green fish!\"  *



 ::huh2::   ummmm... ok...   LOL!!

----------


## Hate

Nesgirl, I don't think the idea of this is to see who can do the task the most times. It's to see what kind of experiences people get when accomplishing the task. That's the whole point and that's what makes this fun  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

Did it last night.

I found myself lucid and near a church.  I walked into the church and the choir was practicing.

I walked to the front and asked the whole choir  "Who Am I?"

They began to sing:
Who.....Am......I
Who..Am..I
Who AM I

Who.....Am......I
Who..Am..I
Who AM I

Who who, whoo hoody hoo hoo
Who who, whoo hoody hoo hoo
Who who, whoo hoody hoo hoo

Who who hoody hoo hoo hoody
Who who who

I walked out at that point  ::wtf::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Hate_
> *Nesgirl, I don't think the idea of this is to see who can do the task the most times. It's to see what kind of experiences people get when accomplishing the task. That's the whole point and that's what makes this fun*



Well, on my website, you have to do both while playing Nintendo...... Also, Splash & I need more experience, especially w/the stress of summer vacation coming up! And it is fun to do it more than 1x, trust me!

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(\\\"Seeker')</div>



> I found myself lucid and near a church. I walked into the church and the choir was practicing. 
> 
> I walked to the front and asked the whole choir \"Who Am I?\" 
> 
> They began to sing: 
> Who.....Am......I 
> Who..Am..I 
> Who AM I 
> 
> ...



 ::lol::   Anyways, Congrats for completing the task! I knew you could do it!!  ::D:

----------


## Dagaz

damn haven&#96;t been lucid in a few days.. dunno if i can complete this task i just want to so BADly!!  ::damnit::

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *I walked to the front and asked the whole choir  \"Who Am I?\"
> 
> They began to sing:
> Who.....Am......I
> Who..Am..I
> Who AM I
> 
> Who.....Am......I
> ...



Seeker, LMAO!!   This is priceless!    ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## kramari

> _Originally posted by Clairity_
> *
> 
> Seeker, LMAO!!   This is priceless!  *




I agree!  ::rolllaugh::  

I just can't wait to become lucid, maybe it will be tonight, no it will definetly be tonight (always be positive)!

----------


## Seeker

I plan on trying again.  I don't know what it is about this question, but it always leads to unexpected results  ::sunflower::

----------


## nesgirl119

Do it 4x more Seeker, & I will give you an extra special marker by your name in Dreamin of Gamin!

----------


## Matchbook

Nesgirl, I don't think there's any reason to make a competition out of the whole thing.  Although if you want to make a game out of it all, you do have your own site.

Well I completed last month's task, the bobbing for apples, but I forgot to post it.  So I'll do that now.  I was in my grandparent's front yard and became lucid after doing a series of inhuman leaps and bounds.  I somehow remembered the task and decided to turn around and have a tub of apples appear.  There it was, and I walked over to it and stuck my face in.  When I pulled it out, the water ended up being a gluey substance that was pulling me back toward it.  This was undesirable, so I looked up to the sky and flew away, able to divert my mind from the dream's antics.

This month's task I actually nearly completed last night, before I even read what the task was.  I was in my grandparent's BACK yard (some recurring thing) and there was a get together back there, and I started talking to someone that I had never seen before and I said "Do we know eachother?"  He responded, "We do now."  I was amused so then I asked, "Then what's my name?"  He then responded, "My name is Eric."  He was obvoiusly messing around with me, but I was starting to wake up anyway, so I didn't get too far with him.

Now I'll try and take care of the task tonight, or hopefully soon.  I'm curious as to my subconscious' response.

----------


## Universal Mind

This is such an awesome proposition, and the results have been hysterical.  I started really getting the hang of lucid dreaming about a year ago, but then I started slacking off because I got back into pot smoking, which I now see keeps me from getting much of anything done.  It affects my daily discipline a great deal, and it clouds my dream awareness and recall.  I really want to pull this task off.  

I have a suggestion, Seeker...  Some month you propose the same thing, except the dreamer asks a dream character, "What are you?"

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Matchbook_
> *Nesgirl, I don't think there's any reason to make a competition out of the whole thing. *Although if you want to make a game out of it all, you do have your own site.
> 
> This month's task I actually nearly completed last night, before I even read what the task was. *I was in my grandparent's BACK yard (some recurring thing) and there was a get together back there, and I started talking to someone that I had never seen before and I said \"Do we know eachother?\" *He responded, \"We do now.\" *I was amused so then I asked, \"Then what's my name?\" *He then responded, \"My name is Eric.\" *He was obvoiusly messing around with me, but I was starting to wake up anyway, so I didn't get too far with him.
> 
> Now I'll try and take care of the task tonight, or hopefully soon. *I'm curious as to my subconscious' response.*



In my opinion, it isn't competition. It is more of an extra challenge, & well at least being busy doing the LD task is better than doing any self-destructing in LDs, like I did a month ago!

----------


## kramari

My 100th post, my 10tth LD and my first lucid task of the month completed what a coincidence!!   ::D:  

As soon as I became lucid I walked to a bunch of DCs who were actually my friends and asked them: "Who am I?"
 They replied:"Who do you think you are, you're Ivan(that's my name)!"

Lucid task completed!!

----------


## onlysleeping

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Did it last night.
> 
> I found myself lucid and near a church. *I walked into the church and the choir was practicing.
> 
> I walked to the front and asked the whole choir *\"Who Am I?\"
> 
> They began to sing:
> Who.....Am......I
> ...



That's hysterical man.... 
I have never asked a DC "who am I?"
"Who are you?" is definatly more common place, since most people seem to think they already know who they are.
But it's a good task and I'll concentrate on it immediatly...

----------


## Feeble Wizard

I was outside and several dream characters had brought me to a basketball court and were trying to involve me in some activity that I did not really understand.  I remember the task and asked them, "Who am I?"  They completely ignored me at first but I kept asking them over and over again.  They kept on planning their activity, but in time they started to get confused.  Some of them started to weakly ask their leader "Who am I?"    ::laughhard::   This annoyed me a little at first because they were talking to the leader and not me; however I soon realized that the situation was quite interesting because it was being illustrated exactly what part of my mind the DCs were.  Then my mom came up to me and I remember from the earlier part of my dream that her DC was much more developed than that of the strangers.  I asked her the question and she got this look on her face that she always gets when she is about to say something smart.  She said "You're Feeble Wizard's (real name actually, and no she's not referring to my avatar!) face!"  She walk with me and discussed this for a long time and I don't really remember what she said specifically -- basically she explained that who she is talking to is the ego, but that everything in the dream world and indeed my universe (or essentially my understanding of the universe) was all truly me.  She was basically telling me what I already thought!  I enjoyed listening and appreciated the quality of this DC; however, I wanted to hear what another more dissimilar DC would say.  I told my mom that I wanted to get another opinion and she faded black.  Here I changed my mind and then asked her to come back and the dream unraveled and faded.  Now I suspect that perhaps in this dream my mom was the carrier of some of my logical faculties or knowledge; instead of dismissing her, maybe I should have somehow tried and absorbed her!

----------


## Hate

Yay, My dry spell has finally ended  ::D:  It was early morning and I was waking up and falling asleep periodically.

I'm in my bed in my room. I get up and for some reason do the nose RC -> DILD. At first my vision is a bit blurry and dark, but I remember the lucid task and go downstairs to find some people.

I find my mother, greet her and ask: "Who am I?". She answers: "Veikko, Veikko" (a finnish male name, also means some kind of person eg. vanha veikko = old fellow). I decide that I want more opinions, and I find my dad in his home office. He thinks for a moment and answers: "Äijä" (Old man, can also mean "the man" or "daddy" like "You're the man!" and "Who's your daddy?"). I also go ask my sister. First she says that she can't tell because she doesn't see me well enough. I go nearer her and look at her eyes, and she says: "Now you saw it yourself". Anyway, the weirdest one was her boyfriend who just magically disappeared at the moment I asked him the same question. 

So yes, I managed to complete this month's lucid task!

----------


## infinity369

I've just got up and decided to get this out of the way before i go out. I became lucid this morning and as usual i'm finding myself satisfying my desires, flying admiring beatiful scenereas etc etc..... then i remeber the task.

I walked into a bar which appeared empty apart from the bar attender (dc), so i walked up to her and fired the question at her who am i? she replied with the same thing as someone else had in this post......who do you think you are?, so then i asked who are you? she replied what!....that is irelavant. so then i asked for what purpose am i here? she replied with..... if i were to ask as many questions as you do, would you answer me?

and quite right i probably wud'nt.

Neways at that point i thought that, that was enough for the task and decided to walk out and do some exploring, which i also noticed the bar was full at this point.

----------


## Coyote

I thought I had completed the task...but I didn't read carefully enough.  I didn't ask a dream character.  I just asked out loud in my dream.

I was sitting in a hallway - when I remembered (part of) the task.  I posed the question out loud.  I felt/heard the echo of my question a couple of times.  Then - a doorway at the end of the hall opened loudly and drew my attention.  It was so jarring - I forgot about the question - and just wondered what I had conjured that was about to come in through the door.  Next I knew - a parade of relatives - starting with my most immediate family first started passing by me and saying hello.  Dead ones and all.  They marched into a closet.  The closet got full - so I went to find the next available closet for them.  Ended up getting in a conversation with one of my dead relatives.  I'll leave it at that.

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Coyote_
> *Next I knew - a parade of relatives - starting with my most immediate family first started passing by me and saying hello. *Dead ones and all. *They marched into a closet. *The closet got full - so I went to find the next available closet for them. *Ended up getting in a conversation with one of my dead relatives. *I'll leave it at that.*



Coyote, I think you should get credit for this as you did ask the question and get an answer of sorts.  

To me your dream was saying that you are what your family (relatives) past and present made you..  the many pieces make the whole.   

Very cool dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Clairity_
> *Coyote, I think you should get credit for this....*




I agree, Congrats!   ::yddd::

----------


## Matchbook

Well I accomplished the task last night.  I became lucid on a street.  I didn't do any reality checks, I just assumed I was dreaming.  I saw an orange haired fellow on 2nd street and rode my bike (suddenly I was on a bike) over to him and remembered the task and asked him "Who am I?"  He glanced at me and said "I don't know".  This wasn't good enough for me, so I asked again, "So then who am I?" I asked.  I am having a difficult time remembering exactly what he said but I think I got closer to his face and he said "Well your name is Dane."  Then I asked "Who are you?"  He paused, and while he paused I realized he looked like someone I've seen before, named John Stevens.  Immediately after thinking that he replied, "Stevens."  

At this point we were indoors and he was against a wall.  Apparently I had been so interrogative that I had backed him into a corner.  At this point I wasn't sure what to do, so I looked at him and started beating him up.  I'd never done that to a DC before, and after a couple seconds I was overcome with fear, and I backed off.  Instead of waking up, I drifted back into non LD dreaming.

My thoughts out of this are that since these DC's are really a part of us, they will answer how we expect them to answer.  When I first asked the DC who I was, I wasn't sure if he would know me, so he replied "I don't know."  When I got more in his face and asked again, I expected a better response, and got it.  When I asked him who HE was and noticed he looked like someone, John Stevens, he replied "Stevens."  And also, when I attacked him afterward, maybe it was like attacking myself, hence the intense fright after doing so.

Anyway this was an interesting task, but I think I'll try it again.  I want to see if I can get a more unique response without predetermining what it might be.

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

matchbook that is interesting.

It was the other way around for me. My DC was really hostile.

I went up to a guy who had a short white beard about 45 strong and healthy with this other lady. 

"hey, how are you going" 
They ignore me. 
"I say hey how are you!" 
I practiclly had to hold them to get anything out of them. 
"please leave us alone" The man said. 

"ok I just have one question, then I'll leave you alone. Who am I?" 
Who are you? He looks at me in silence for a second. 
"How would I know who you are. Your you". I was not satisfied and wanted a better answer. So I repeated. "who am I?" 

He pushes me and gets agressive. 'who are you!' I find the reaction and his hostility amusing but he is really serious. He comes closer. 'you come up to me, you dont even know me, and you want me to tell you who you are.' 
For some reason I say "I' m your friend, I love you" 
"I don't even know you, and you know nothing, about me"

Then he is moving closer like he wants to get me in a headlock.
before anything happens I go unconsious and have 2 FA's then wake up.


http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=177283

----------


## Raihab

I'm going to try this the next time I have an LD... I'm going to try summoning the girl from the ring... and asking her that...

----------


## Gargen

hey seeker that is pretty deep "who am I" getting in touch with our deep rooted thoughts about ourselves

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I DID IT I DID IT!!!!!!!! I finally did a lucid task, and I almost forgot it until I started writing in my journal. Here be it:

- I went lucid, but it was really fuzzy and foggy, and I couldn't see that well. I was having sex with Alan Rickman in my bed, and had my eyes closed as usual. I do that alot because I'm always afraid I'll wake up for real if I open them. But he started getting really really freaky with me, like biting too hard and slapping me around a bit, so I had to end the dream and force my eyes open. Poop.  But before it turned nasty, I asked him "Who am I?" And amongst alot of incoherrent ramblings, I discerned this: "You must learn to think outside the box." Then the s&m commenced.

----------


## Zaphod

I did it, after just reading about it last night! I had a very long, very lucid dream this morning and eventually remembered this task. I was talking to Natalie Portman, and asked her "Who am I?" She didn't say anything, so I asked again a couple times, until she finally said something (I don't remember what). Then I asked her "What am I?" and she said something very interesting, but I don't remember that either.   ::|:  

Then I asked it to a couple more people, who didn't respond. Finally a guy came with a bouquet of twigs  ::o:   and I asked him. He said something like "You're an astounding gamer / (something else)". I don't know why, since I don't really play any video games (if that's what he meant...) I thanked him for giving me a response, and he gave me the twigs. Then I woke up and recorded all the responses into my dream journal, only to realize later it was a FA, and afterwards I forgot all the responses.

Finally, I was with Kylie Minogue (I think.. I'm not sure why...) and I asked her, but I don't remember the answer from her either   :Sad: .  But then she gave me a back massage, and it felt absolutely amazing... we were on a mountainside with beautiful scenery and music, and it was incredible. I suggest that everyone try getting a massage in an LD (maybe even make it into a task!   ::-P:  )

Anyway, unfortunately I didn't recall the dream very well. I'll try doing this again next LD.

----------


## Hate

> _Originally posted by Zaphod_
> *I suggest that everyone try getting a massage in an LD*



Once in a normal dream I got back massage. It was when I was getting back massage in real life because of some muscles in my back. Anyway, it was an amazing experience and I could almost feel my back better after I had woken up. I really recommend that too. It felt unbelievably good.

----------


## tetragrammaton

Yeee !   
I become lucid because I was flying, and I also recognized my old house as a dreamsign. Anyway, I thought to complete this lucid task and I enter the house. My mother was there, and I asked her : " Who am I?" and she said : " I am Eleanor Gandi" (Her real name has nothing to do with this oriental name). Strange...that's not a nice answer so I ask again. She answer the same thing- "I am Eleanor (or Ilianor) Gandi (or Ghandi, whatever). I asked again and she didn't answer, so I asked who is my father and she said something I can't remember. Then she walked away...Then I lost control and I entered in a normal dream, with a killing dinosaur !  
 :tongue2:

----------


## pytis

heh sounds like a good task but i cant accomplish it since i didint have a lucid dream since......... like 2-3 years ago.
so here to answer someones question





> What's up with all the anti-social DCs??[/b]



Well what if someone came up to you in real life and asked you "Who Am I?"
what whould u do? I would freak out and maby run away.

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

YES!!!!!

Iv done it, I asked two DCs, my mother and my brother. this is what they said:

Mom: she just replied with "arrogant" when I asked her to repeat that she replied with the same word (I could barly hear her at first) 

brother: he said "your 6D" when I asked wtf 6d was he replied "its like camping" I then asked "what do you do when you 6D?" and he replied "I dont know! in an angry voice"


I guess the reason that my mom said "arrogant" is because I woke her up in the dream to ask her that

----------


## skwerlfish

This morning I had my first lucid dream AND completed the task  :smiley: .  
I was in some office building looking for people to ask, and when I found a guy and asked him, he just said, "I don't know".

so......when do i get my wings?

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by skwerlfish_
> *so......when do i get my wings?*



Right now  ::D:   Congrats!

This task has been so sucessful that I have decided to have a similar task next month.

You guys make me proud!

----------


## Gargen

ok i finally did this with the aid of a little nutmeg (not recomended i did it sunday night and by the the time i had my history final monday afternoon i was feeling real messed up, i got a B- thoungh, and half my class failed) i was just walking outside when i a penguin so i asked him "who am i" he looked puzzled touched my head with his flipper, saying "the answer is within you" and went sliding away on the grass.  I wish my DC's wernt deep, why cant they be blunt, ive never been good with subtly, (possibly my subconcious way of pointing this out to me)

----------


## kramari

LOL a penguin touched your head...I wish I could have seen that.

----------


## existenceisadream

Well my work schedule has changed meaning I'm getting alot less sleep than before and I haven't been able to LD daily because of this.  I had a day off today so I was able to sleep in and LD.  Any day I can sleep in I'll alway's have LD's.
Anyways I've been working on my own LD experiments but decided to put them on hold till I can figure out to get more sleep with this new shedule.  I became lucid this morning and not too long into it I remembered this LD task of the month and turned around and see my friends GF.  I walk up to her and ask her who am I.  She just stares at me like I'm crazy and her face is changing into weird colors in front of me.  Then from befind me I hear someone say "you are the best person ever".  I turn around and a girl that I liked a long time ago and even went out with her for a short time is behind me and she is the one who said this.  I say Emily and she smiles and we hug and kiss.
This was very far from what I was expecting to hear as an answer plus it was weird it came from someone esle than the person I asked.  Plus I wonder why I asked my friends GF when he was right there next to me too.  I even thought as I was asking her why I'm asking her when she really doesn't know me so maybe that is why she didn't respond but just looked at me weird and the response came from behind me.
This response is better than I had expected but still not quite what I wanted to here.  I'm going to try it again to see what other responses I can get.

----------


## Jammy

I found myself in an examen place, on the hallway. I checked my clock and the numbers were abit screwed up... + it wasnt my real watch. So i went lucid and walked to the nearest DC. He looked happy and an OK DC to ask "Who am i?" Suddenly, when he sees im serious about the question, he change attitude, says his own name, and hit me like only Honda from Street Fighter could! 

Is this a dangerous question or something?  :tongue2: 

What i got out of it was that he told me that i was him sort of.

----------


## Seeker

Congrats folks!  ::yddd:: 

Jammy, I was wondering when I was going to hear from you!

It is not a dangerous question, but seems to be an enlightening one!  Oh how little we know about ourselves.

I might bring this task back in 6 months or so, it has been extremely interesting!

----------


## mtfuji

I just joined this forum after having my first LD in ten years. To my surprise, I completed this task, though all I was really working on was dream recall.

I'll try to make a long story short.

I was in some kind of food store looking at shelves filled with candy of all kinds and colors. I wanted to buy some, but I couldn't decide which. The store was about to close, but I just couldn't decide what to buy, so I stood there scratching my head. The sour jelly frogs looked really delicious, but maybe I should go for the chocolate, or perhaps the pink marshmallows..? [Normally in waking life, I never even consider buying candy, and when I do, I either just grab something or dismiss the thought right away.] I was starting to feel a bit of anxiety.

After a while, some security personel with uniforms and walkie-talkies showed up and told me that it was seven minutes after closing time. "Oops", I thought and headed for the exit, but they were closing and locking it. About at this point the setting changed. I was now in an industry facility which was all dark, mostly black, with huge machinery and filth all over. (Not unlike the David Lynch movie Eraserhead.) Before I could leave, the security personel told me I had to make a phone call, which I never really understood what it was all about. The phone was really hard to operate, and I saw some 12 inch spiders running around on the floor. It was not a real nightmare, but a pretty nasty feeling.

I decided, "Hey, I don't need to do this, I'll just leave." So I started to run to find an exit. But I somehow ran slower and slower, in spite of great efforts. After a short while I was just standing still leaning forward, not getting anywhere at all. Then it FINALLY dawned on me: "I'M DREAMING!" (This thing about not being able to run has happened several times before in dreams, and I'm always puzzeled as to why.) 

I didn't do any RC, I just knew I was dreaming. Now a girl appeared next to me and I said "Let's fly instead." (Or maybe I did just think it.) So we levitated up, still not able to move forward. I remember thinking, "Holy crap, I'm dreaming... there are so many things I want to do!" Somehow, the first thing that came to my mind was something I had read on this forum the níght before. So I asked her, "Who am I?" The only answer I got was a hint of a smile. Then I felt like I was kind of losing the dream and I really wanted to wake up to write this down. Waking up at will was a lot easier than I thought.

I was all sweating because my room was really hot and I felt generally bad, though excited that I had finally did it again! It took me 20 minutes to write the dream down, and another 40 before i could go to sleep again. But it was easily worth it.   ::D:  Next time I will try to focus more on relaxing and examining the world instead of trying to accomplish my list of tasks like there was no tomorrow.

Umm.. maybe this was not such a short story after all.   ::wink::

----------


## Jammy

Heh ive had a bit of a dry period lately im still starving to get out of.  So whenever i get the chance again il do the next task of the month  :wink2: .

I see we get those medals. How cool! Do we collect those or do they dissapear so we have to complete another lucid task to get them back?

Could be kind of cool to collect them in the profil if it was possible. To look back at them like a progress bar.

----------


## Henke

In my LD i woke up in my country house. i knew i was dreaming directly because i had a schampoobottle ass my pillow. I thought 
"hey cool"
 and started to spin the schampoo between my hands (like magic). than i run out of the house and throwed the schampoo that  I had turned in too an magic blu ball out in the water were it became a soapbubble and then popped. Since this was my first  LD i wanted to fly, so I went down to the field ant tryed to do a jumping start. unfortunatly it didn't work but i could do really hig and long jumps in slowmotion. so i jumped up to another house in the same area where my cousin was sitting in the front porch having breakfast, so I asked him: 
"Who am I?" And I got the answer:

"You ar the one you use to be, Only much much fatter"

I didnt think more about that and jumped along to our parkinglot where i met my uncle. When I saw him I started peeing in a bush, my uncle told me that the dream was done  when i thought  about it  I accepted it because otherwise my cousin wouldnt have been eating breakfast. Then i woke up.

----------


## Meard

It's times like this I wish I could LD.

----------


## Jammy

I got lucid again this morning. I opened up the bathroom door in my home, and there stands my sister. I ask here, "Who am i?". Then i begin to float, and she says follow me. She walks towards the wall but then it all fades   ::|:

----------


## OrangeStar

I went lucid this morning and actually remembered to do this!

I asked my friend from a few years ago, but she didnt say anything. I asked my teacher, but he didnt say anything either.

Maybe Im nothing?

I plan on trying again tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## Howie

I have done this in a previous lucid dream.
In short I was engaging in a DC - AKA, My dad.  I decide to ask him who am I?. Who better to ask the the man who created you physically and conditonally.
Anyway... what a lame answer.

The answer...... If you don't already know, then I can't tell you.  :tongue2:  

I have asked many questions to DCs with the hope of learning something. I have not had a very productive outcome. Maybe I should read into the answer a bit more than I have!

----------


## Amethyst Star

> _Originally posted by Meard_
> *It's times like this I wish I could LD.*



I haven't had time to think of reality checks, let alone get on DV as often as I want to.  Maybe I'll get really lucky and actually remember more than a smidget of a dream tonight.

----------


## Matchbook

I am anxiously awaiting to see the new task for this month. (July) as it is now officially July 1st where I am.  I wish there were tasks once a week.

----------

